
A VC: Superdistribution - brett
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2007/03/superdistributi.html
======
brett
Interesting idea. If your consumer's are going to redistribute your product
anyways just embrace and encourage them as distribution channels.

The if you can't beat 'em, join 'em approach to piracy.

Interesting to think about the logistics of how it might/could work? How do
companies take affiliate networks and apply them to all their customers,
allowing the customers to make affiliate sales to any the come across on or
offline? Would it even be feasible offline? Cell phones?

~~~
danielha
Yeah, I see all sorts of problems to iron out before this could be feasible on
a wide scale. I'm all about progress as long as it actually progresses
something and isn't just about doing it differently. Offline further
complicates it, even indicating a greater integration of technology into the
most ephemeral of daily activities.

